# Baby snails?



## Dandelyn (Jul 8, 2008)

What do baby snails look like? I've got tiny white blobs on my glass that seem to have a spiral shape to them.... any clue what they are?

Far too tiny to even photograph...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
can you say what else is in the tank with them please.
are these blobs in a jelly like stuff. ?
and is there any on the leaves of the plants.

sorry i have just realised this is in the saltie side.
need saltie people here as i don't think this applys.


----------

